
Machine learning at the speed of light - jedharris
http://arxiv.org/abs/1510.06664
======
jedharris
Discussed at ([http://nuit-blanche.blogspot.com/2015/10/approximating-
kerne...](http://nuit-blanche.blogspot.com/2015/10/approximating-kernels-at-
speed-of-light.html)). How to perform random projections through optical
computing.

